# What can one learn from personality forums?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

That people often use them to talk about things that have nothing to do with Meyer Briggs. *cough @chickydoda*


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

chickydoda said:


> That people often use them to talk about things that have nothing to do with Meyer Briggs. *cough @chickydoda*


That thread topics are an interesting natural experiment for semantic drift!

Also that there are an amazingly infinite variety of ways to derail threads :ninja:


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

serwaa said:


> What does one really get out of personality forums when there is such a big risk of geting into a wave of stereotyping others or of acting stereotypical just to better fit into your type?
> 
> What was the reason you wanted to learn more about personality types? I want to develop myself and be able to accomplish things I think are hard (like becoming an author which requires more self disciplin and motivation than I have right now). Right now it only feels harder :'(.


You can learn what your type is by having others 'type' you based on your posting style.


----------

